# Ossabaw  Island Oct Archery Hunt



## humblehunter22 (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone else get drawn for the Oct Archery hunt at Ossabaw Island? Was surprised when i checked my email to see that i was drawn for it without wagering any points. Needless to say reaching out to see if anyone else in here has been selected for the same hunt?


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 26, 2021)

We'll be there, group of 3


----------



## Ngibbs (Nov 22, 2021)

How many deer and hogs were killed? I am going tomorrow on a parent child hunt


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 24, 2021)

The PW hunt had a good number of deer taken and a bunch of hogs have been taken on all 3 hunts. The rifle hunt was cut short due to weather. 

Weather looks to be good and it should be a great hunt. Lots of hogs on the island right now.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 8, 2022)

Ngibbs said:


> How many deer and hogs were killed? I am going tomorrow on a parent child hunt


52 hunters brought home 42 deer, an ~81% success rate.  I don't have the # of hogs that were taken.


----------



## jth678 (Sep 2, 2022)

I was drawn so I’ll be there my other friends didnt get it so I’ll be making a solo trip! But I’m excited I’ve been wanting to go there for a while


----------



## Preston00 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’m on the firearms hunt, Nov 3-5. I wagered 3 points and they took 2.


----------



## Mac (Sep 12, 2022)

MY son and I will be on the Archery hunt.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 13, 2022)

Me and a buddy will be there.


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 15, 2022)

Get ready for a blood transfusion when you get back...... thermocells for the skeeters and Africa's Best for the sand gnats.
 Trust me, do yourself a favor and pick up a bottle before you go.


----------



## Mac (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks for the tip Redman,
I have never heard of using this.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2022)

Redman54 said:


> Get ready for a blood transfusion when you get back...... thermocells for the skeeters and Africa's Best for the sand gnats.
> View attachment 1176791 Trust me, do yourself a favor and pick up a bottle before you go.


Please do explain


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 11, 2022)

j_seph said:


> Please do explain



The mosquitos and sand gnats are terrible over there, especially on the early hunts. Take plenty of refills for your thermocell and get a bottle of Africa's Best. A thermocell works great for mosquitos, but it does nothing to deter sand gnats. Africa's best can be found in the hair care product section at Walmart. It will keep the sand gnats from biting. And it smells nice and keeps your skin soft


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2022)

Redman54 said:


> The mosquitos and sand gnats are terrible over there, especially on the early hunts. Take plenty of refills for your thermocell and get a bottle of Africa's Best. A thermocell works great for mosquitos, but it does nothing to deter sand gnats. Africa's best can be found in the hair care product section at Walmart. It will keep the sand gnats from biting. And it smells nice and keeps your skin soft


So..............Climb out of tent very early, grease your body down with this stuff, and hope @Danny Leigh and others are still sound asleep.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 11, 2022)

j_seph said:


> So..............Climb out of tent very early, grease your body down with this stuff, and hope @Danny Leigh and others are still sound asleep.


Ha! Just keep the light off!


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 11, 2022)

j_seph said:


> So..............Climb out of tent very early, grease your body down with this stuff, and hope @Danny Leigh and others are still sound asleep.


That sounds about right! 
But all kidding aside, We have used it for years, it's about the only thing, besides insect repellant, which I hate, that works.


----------

